# Sure fire skeeter starter



## chitownwine (Apr 14, 2012)

So I'm giving the pee a go this year without using a prior fermentaion and will be using a starter. have juice mixed up and plan to start starter tomorrow. I will be using 1118 yeast. Have done extensive review of past posts and have gotten few different ways of making starters just wanted to see if there is someone making pee on usual basis with a starter recipe that has worked the best they feel. A few starters seem to require adding small amounts over a day or so, looking for something perhaps little shorter if possible. 

Thanks for all your input and happy fermenting.

Rob


----------



## pjd (Apr 14, 2012)

I generally add only half of the Real Lemon juice and just sprinkle the dry yeast on top of the juice. After fermentation starts and is vigorous, I then add the rest of the juice. It works well for me, this is my third year of making pee.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 14, 2012)

chitownwine said:


> So I'm giving the pee a go this year without using a prior fermentaion and will be using a starter. have juice mixed up and plan to start starter tomorrow. I will be using 1118 yeast. Have done extensive review of past posts and have gotten few different ways of making starters just wanted to see if there is someone making pee on usual basis with a starter recipe that has worked the best they feel. A few starters seem to require adding small amounts over a day or so, looking for something perhaps little shorter if possible.
> 
> Thanks for all your input and happy fermenting.
> 
> Rob


 
I've made a lot of pee. I just follow the directions on the EC-1118 package. Sprinkle into one cup of warm water, wait 15 minutes, stir well and mix into must. It's just that easy (peesy!). 

It takes right off. Trust me!


----------



## chitownwine (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome thanks for replys. Will start it tomorrow


----------



## chitownwine (Apr 17, 2012)

danger I think the easy pessy only applies to your pee. Having some struggles getting it going. So i mixed a 6 gallon batch up let sit 48hr and then added yeast 2 days ago. I rehydrated the 1118 in warm water for 15 minutes added a little must stirred and then added to the rest of the must right afterwards. Mixed vigously then. Starting sg 1.070

so I have been mixing 2 times daily. the temp of the must is staying around 75 despite trying to raise the room temp. I have ordered brew belt but not here yet. still no signs of fermentation and SG still the same 2 days after yeast added. 

So in order to salvage this batch need your guys help. Should i just keep mixing for next few days and see what happens then maybe when brew belt comes in if still not fermenting add something maybe a new starter?

Just not sure if the yeast are dead now or just need a little jump start with either heat or maybe some nutrient or such. 

Thanks, hoping not a wasted batch.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 17, 2012)

I know it doesn't help to say I have yet to have a problem getting it going. At 75F, that stuff should be foaming! Lon has said that it may take up to seven days to get the yeast going. Mine's usually done fermenting to dry by then. I say keep stirring daily and wait for the belt. If for some reason the temp is not stable enough, the Brew Belt will make the difference. If anyone else has any ideas...


----------



## chitownwine (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks for reply danger. so the yeast should hopefully still be viable. if last resort if I need to start new starter is that an option after brew belt?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 18, 2012)

chitownwine said:


> thanks for reply danger. so the yeast should hopefully still be viable. if last resort if I need to start new starter is that an option after brew belt?


 
Yes and yes.


----------

